# Operating a Boarding Stable



## Whipple (Feb 2, 2009)

Ok, so this is one of my dreams/goals. I want to own and operate my own boarding stable. This won't be for many years, but I'm a planner. I have tons of papers laying around on plans for a dog kennel I am also planning, and that has been going on for at least 10 years now. I just recently added the horses boarding idea in the past few years.

Anyhow, is there anything that would make you pick one stable over another, all other things being equal? 
Are there any books you would reccomend?
Any other tips/tricks for running this type of business? About any aspect of it.

Thanks!


----------



## Brighteyes (Mar 8, 2009)

I'm a planner too; love to draw out pictures and keep them all together in note book. 

Anyway, I can answer your first question. Here are the things I look for in a boarding stable:


Clean; doesn't smell and junk isn't spread all over the place. I can't stand places like that.
Nice pasture and stalls; pastures green and stables clean 
An owner who is there at least part of the day so that I could talk with them; this is very imporant. I love it when the stable owner really cares about you and your horse and is willing to take suggestions. Also, they are willing to do something special with yout horse, like feed special suppliment or move them to a different pasture because its getting beat up.
Good places to ride; trails, jumps, a good round pen or two are all very, very nice.
Clean tack room; this is a pet peeve of mine. I dont want someone's dusty tack room ruining my stuff.
Smart people; if all the staff are idiots, count me out.
These are my basic requirements of a boaring stable; most perfect match wins.


----------



## Spastic_Dove (Oct 4, 2007)

If it's anywhere super cold, add indoor to BrightEyes list for me.


----------



## Whipple (Feb 2, 2009)

So far I'm planning on all that at least. I also want the tack rooms to have lockers for pads, bridles, ect. Also a hotwalker and maybe even a few stalls with runs attatched. Oh and at CARD, they had an elevator for the shavings. You just dumped everything into a hole and it moved it out and up into a bin. The only maintenence was to flatten the pile. Although thats not really a boarders worry, it's still a consideration for the employees.

Anything else? I'm brainstorming, so I'll listen to anything.


----------



## Whipple (Feb 2, 2009)

Oh, yes it is cold in the winter, so there will be an indoor arena for sure! The outdoor one will likely just be an extra paddock in the winter.


----------



## Racker (Apr 27, 2009)

The very best advice I can give you is to treat the boarders horses like you would your own and be courteous and listen to the wishes of your boarders. This sums up all the problems I have had with BO's in the past. If you do those two things you will excel as a BO.


----------



## stacieandtheboys (Jan 6, 2009)

I think smaller is better. I like an intimate setting when i board. Nice wash rack with hot and cold water. daily turnout for all horses and night turn out for those who want that. i also like a barn that will have the vet and farrier out for all the horses. like ok friday is farrier day if you want your horse to be seen leave a check kind of thing. i like someone on site 24h/day. blanketing in winter for free i mean seriously it really irks me for a barn to charge for that. a heated/cooled break room of sorts for the boarders with a fridge for snacks and drinks. full and partial board. so many places are only doing full board now. i partial boarded in a place that did am feedings which was nice if you wanted them to. all you had to do was getthe feed ready the night before. Oh and no nickle and diming to death which goes back to the blanket thing. different horses have different needs. so what if you have to put a scoop of electrolytes on feed or whatever.


----------



## Whipple (Feb 2, 2009)

I know what you mean about the nickel and diming. I was checking out some sites and I would never want to board at those places. Besides, its gotta be a hassle to keep track of it all as a barn manager or owner.


----------



## Miss Katie (Dec 30, 2007)

Have an efficient layout. Make sure that all the most commonly used areas are close by each other. With the exception of hay storage which should be seperate for fire hazzard reasons, however still easy to access.

Have a system for collection and disposal of manure, even from paddocks. This is helpful in maintaining grass quality and also parasite prevention.

Keep everything clean and in good repair. Have good quality fencing and stay away from barbed wire. Keep pastures clear of junk and undergrowth.

Have each boarder have their own personal tack area/ locker. And have a comfortable (doesnt need to be large) common area with refrigeration, kettle and possably microwave. Also, restrooms and possibly even a shower.
And make the place welcoming for your boarders. Help them to feel at home.

Wash racks with access to warm water, and make sure it drains well so the area doesnt become muddy. Also have a safe area for tacking up that is easy to access from the tack room.

Keep cars and horses seperate whenever possible, and have a dedicated parking area and when planning road ways think about large feed delivery truck or goosenecks,a nd how they will be able to manuvour in the areas you have set.

Plan a sacrifice paddock, to prevent other pastures becoming run down, muddy, weed ridden ect.

There is sooo much more. Any questions, just ask me.


----------



## Whipple (Feb 2, 2009)

Thats some awesome advice Miss Katie! Lots I didn't think of like the parking lot and trailering issue.

Should there be aisles between paddocks? Or Not? I've seen both, and I have no idea what difference it makes.


----------



## Spastic_Dove (Oct 4, 2007)

I like aisles between paddocks because my horse tends to get picked on and it's just nice to not have to worry about the horses next door as much.


----------



## mls (Nov 28, 2006)

Racker said:


> The very best advice I can give you is to treat the boarders horses like you would your own and be courteous and listen to the wishes of your boarders. This sums up all the problems I have had with BO's in the past. If you do those two things you will excel as a BO.


Wishes? No.

Establish a set of rules up front. When a potential boarder comes for an interview they read the rules and at that time decide if the barn will work for them.

There is no way to please everyone. The rules are guidelines to keep folks on the same page.


----------



## Whipple (Feb 2, 2009)

I would listen to wishes, not to say I would grant them. If the boarders wanted something done, and most boarders agreed on it, then ok. If I had to raise prices to do it and they agreed, then ok. Otherwise, I'm not a genie.

mls, do you have any suggestions for rules? Something coming from a BOs point of view on how to make it all a bit easier to manage?


----------



## Colorado Dobes (Nov 12, 2008)

Are you planning on having horses of your own at your place or just strictly having a barn where other people can board their horses?


----------



## Whipple (Feb 2, 2009)

Um, it'll likely be on my own property, so yes my own horses would also be there. Although I'm not for sure as this is very far off in the future. Why do you ask?


----------



## Colorado Dobes (Nov 12, 2008)

Because the major problem that I had with the heck-hole that I just moved my horse out of was that the barn owner thought she could tell me what to do with my horse. Always in my business, asking me what I did with my horse that day, telling me what to do with her, etc. 

She was a nut job that said one thing and meant another. It didn't matter what it was about.

So one big thing that I think a barn owner must remember is that the horses there are not theirs and they can't dictate what the boarders do with them. 

I think expectations must be ironed out ahead of time as far as arrangements for when boarders go out of town, holding for the farrier, etc. 

And someone who is OCD and paranoid just should not board someone else's horses. You SHOULD expect that boarders respect and take care of your property. You should NOT nit-pick about every little thing. 

Can you tell I just got out of a situation that made me miserable?


----------



## Miss Katie (Dec 30, 2007)

Aisleways could be handy if you have to drive hay to the horses each day. Definatly better than driving thru pastures of horses, and also would mean you wouldnt have to stop and open/ close gates. It would also mean boarders wouldnt have to lead ther horses thru other pastures, and wouldnt be opening unnecessary gates. But you would only need them if you have pastures behind pastures. If all your pastures can be made accessable from one centeral area you could do without them, although Spastic Dove makes a good point about ailses preventing horses fighting over fences. I guess it comes down to how many horses will be in each pasture, because in my experience horses are less likely to mingle and fight along fencelines when they have plenty of room and grass to keep them occupied. 

Also remember, aisleways take up space that could otherwise be used for turnout and grazing, so have a good think about the pros and cons, and think about whether or not they are really needed in YOUR plans. Just because they are practicle on some farms doesnt necessarily mean they will be on yours, it all depends on your layout.


----------



## Whipple (Feb 2, 2009)

Well, Dobes. It's never been my way to nit pick about how someone is doing things unless it is a dangerous situation, or causes harm in anyway. That being said, I don't think me having my own horses on the property has anything to do with it, or I just can't see how.
But you make a good point, I will remember it. Thanks.
Miss Katie, I found a farm that I just adored the layout of. All the paddocks were accessible from one area, and they kinda fanned out. If you can figure that out (It's late, I'm not sure how much sense I'm making), haha. So I really like that idea. I also plan on giving horses tons of their own room. Well, as much as I can afford anyhow. But I plan on lots of space, since I want lots of trails.


----------



## Miss Katie (Dec 30, 2007)

I get what you mean.

If you enjoy trails and want your boarders to have trail access, maybe you could find property that backs onto government land/ reserves. Just do a lot of research first, to be sure that they actually allow horses to be ridden there, some reserves do, some dont. Also, be sure to ensure that the property you end up buying is zoned for horses, and that city planning will allow you to build the facility you want. Dont agree to buy anything until you know what you can and cant do with it.


----------



## Colorado Dobes (Nov 12, 2008)

Whipple said:


> Well, Dobes. It's never been my way to nit pick about how someone is doing things unless it is a dangerous situation, or causes harm in anyway. That being said, I don't think me having my own horses on the property has anything to do with it, or I just can't see how.
> But you make a good point, I will remember it. Thanks.
> Miss Katie, I found a farm that I just adored the layout of. All the paddocks were accessible from one area, and they kinda fanned out. If you can figure that out (It's late, I'm not sure how much sense I'm making), haha. So I really like that idea. I also plan on giving horses tons of their own room. Well, as much as I can afford anyhow. But I plan on lots of space, since I want lots of trails.


A LOT (LOT LOT LOT) of the nit-pickiness of this lady had to do with her horses. My horse was treated like a second class citizen. I couldn't use certain areas because she didn't want me "locking her horse up" in his stall for 30 minutes so I could work with mine. 

And I wasn't saying you WERE nit-picky. I don't know you, so how could I know that? I was telling you about an experience at the last place I boarded my horse and how the barn owner made it miserable for me.


----------



## mls (Nov 28, 2006)

Whipple said:


> I would listen to wishes, not to say I would grant them. If the boarders wanted something done, and most boarders agreed on it, then ok. If I had to raise prices to do it and they agreed, then ok. Otherwise, I'm not a genie.
> 
> mls, do you have any suggestions for rules? Something coming from a BOs point of view on how to make it all a bit easier to manage?


I can honestly say if you elect to listen to 'wishes' you will regret it. The latest 'wish' I had from two boarders was to have the entire indoor arena to themselves from 6-9 one night a week. So if they got their wish, that would mean I have to allow the remaining 15 boarders the same option. Not at all feasible. Those people came in thinking they would be able to talk me into changing. Didn't work that way.

You will not be able to please every one. Things will evolve and change as the business gets older and then some rules make change. We've had to add some and we have some removed in the last 15 years. Most are 'duh' but you would be surprised if it's not in writing, people 'assume'.

We have rules about barn hours, helmets for under 18, cleaning up, feeding, no using another persons horse or tack without permission, visitors, stallions, payment, etc.


----------



## MN Tigerstripes (Feb 20, 2009)

Aisles between pastures/paddocks are also useful for reducing the spread of infectious diseases. I think they would be handy for exercise too? Kinda like man made trails? I don't really know though, I've never boarded. Also, this is just me. I think it would be somewhat handy to have some sort of area where you are able to quarantine or separate sick horses... not just in the end stall of the aisle.


----------



## Racker (Apr 27, 2009)

As far as "electing to listen to wishes goes" if you don't listen to what people have to say they will become unhappy and leave. You are trying to provide a service and for that you need customers. If you treat your customers like they are always wrong you will not run an efficient or effective business. I didn't say "obey" the boarders wishes, I merely said listen to them. I don't know MLS but from what I have heard here I would not board my horses with them. Communication solves alot of would be problems.


----------



## Whipple (Feb 2, 2009)

Listening to wishes does not mean granting them. I would not allow boarders to take over an arena like that. Everyone else is paying just the same, and deserve the same respect and courtesy as fellow boarders. So it's not an issue.


----------



## PaintHorseMares (Apr 19, 2008)

A lot of these posts have touched on probably the biggest 'need' that you will have...not the knowledge of how to board horses, the facility, or even how to run a business, but the skill of how to handle horse owners. Luckily, we don't board our mares, but all my riding buddies have to, and here are a few observations from all the hours that I've spent at the stables where they board...

1 - Everyone believes they are a horse expert, qualified to give advice to anyone on anything horse related.
2 - People love their horses more than anything, often including their kids and spouses, and expect the same from the BO/BM.
3 - Their horse can do no wrong.
4 - They want a 'top of the line' service, but aren't willing to pay for it (labor is cheap, isn't it?).
5 - No one is ever completely happy.

Good luck with your dream (sincerely). Working with horses is a real pleasure, but the horse business is full of headaches and tough to make $$s in.


----------



## Whipple (Feb 2, 2009)

Haha, its a good thing I enjoy the horses too much to get into anything for the money. I figured from the start not too many people in the business make much. But I really enjoy the horse care stuff, riding comes second for sure. So this is why I chose horse boarding. 
I am interested in trying to keep it a very mature barn, I don't want the cliques and snobbishness. Well, at least keep it to a minimum. I also want to try to do some rescue work, or even do something for underprivileged people. Riding/lessons are expensive, and if not for a good friend of mine I would not be taking lessons for many more years. So I want as many people as possible to have the chance. It's just so therapeutic. Gosh, I find even mucking stalls very therapeutic! 

Does anyone have a facility in mind that they just really love the layout of?


----------



## Miss Katie (Dec 30, 2007)

MN Tigerstripes said:


> Aisles between pastures/paddocks are also useful for reducing the spread of infectious diseases. I think they would be handy for exercise too? Kinda like man made trails? I don't really know though, I've never boarded. Also, this is just me. I think it would be somewhat handy to have some sort of area where you are able to quarantine or separate sick horses... not just in the end stall of the aisle.


These are good points. Being able to excercise over a large property without having to open/ close glates would be handy. You wouldnt need them between every paddock tho. Maybe two or 3 that meet up with a boundary aisle, or aisles that meet up with trail entrences.

Quarantine is another one of those things that depend on what direction you want to go with your facility and how large you want to make it. I ended up deciding that because I only want a very small operation, it wouldnt be feasible. But it might be benificial if you want to take in rescues. Having a large number of different horses, especially if coming from less than ideal conditions, increases the risk of disease and parasites entering your property.


I attatched a quick drawing of what I am thinking of doing eventually. Just a very small operation offering pasture board with shelter access. Obviously the pastures would be larger, with the fencing running all the way out to the property boundary.
It is also just a work in progress and so subject to change. Also not to scale.


----------



## mls (Nov 28, 2006)

Racker said:


> As far as "electing to listen to wishes goes" if you don't listen to what people have to say they will become unhappy and leave. You are trying to provide a service and for that you need customers. If you treat your customers like they are always wrong you will not run an efficient or effective business. I didn't say "obey" the boarders wishes, I merely said listen to them. I don't know MLS but from what I have heard here I would not board my horses with them. Communication solves alot of would be problems.


Who said we don't listen? If you read what I posted - THEY wanted the arena one night a week - I said not possible. They knew when they interviewed that the arena is never closed. One flat out said she thought she could get me to change my mind. In other words she wanted me to make 15 (17 if you count my husband and myself) unhappy so two could be happy.

Again - if you read what I wrote - our rules have changed and evolved over the years as the need changed.

Boarding is a people business. Very little of it has to do with horses.


----------



## Whipple (Feb 2, 2009)

mls, all we are saying is that listening, and granting wishes are two different things. Listening is not an issue, granting everyones wishes would not be good though. I plan on listening, but not necessarily granting.
It sounds to me like you are willing to listen, but are not going to make others unhappy just to make one person happy. That makes sense, and I'm sure we can all agree on that point.


----------



## redneckprincess70 (May 5, 2009)

Contracts.....Boarding agreements in WRITTING!!!
This will protect you and your boarders. Make sure EVERYTHING is on paper. Rules, hours, payment dates, feed times, cleaning times, property bounderies, etc, etc. Protects everyone and covers your butt. This will also raise the level of RESPECT they have for your property and business.
Just remember, you don't have to be nasty with people to run a business. You just have to be ahead of the problems before they arise...AKA...PAPERWORK!!


----------



## Miss Katie (Dec 30, 2007)

mls said:


> Who said we don't listen? quote]
> 
> You did, a few times. Or at least implied it.
> 
> ...


----------



## Whipple (Feb 2, 2009)

redneckprincess70 said:


> Contracts.....Boarding agreements in WRITTING!!!
> This will protect you and your boarders. Make sure EVERYTHING is on paper. Rules, hours, payment dates, feed times, cleaning times, property bounderies, etc, etc. Protects everyone and covers your butt. This will also raise the level of RESPECT they have for your property and business.
> Just remember, you don't have to be nasty with people to run a business. You just have to be ahead of the problems before they arise...AKA...PAPERWORK!!


I LOVE paperwork. I must be a strange person, but I was writing contracts when I was a child. For such things as sleepovers and birthday parties, so I didn't get in trouble from my dad for doing something. We both knew what was allowed or not. It made things so much clearer.
Anyhow, I fully intend on rock solid contracts. They keep relationships intact and in good order. Thanks for reminding me!


----------



## mls (Nov 28, 2006)

Whipple said:


> It sounds to me like you are willing to listen, but are not going to make others unhappy just to make one person happy. That makes sense, and I'm sure we can all agree on that point.


Absolutely. 



redneckprincess70 said:


> Contracts.....Boarding agreements in WRITTING!!!
> This will protect you and your boarders. Make sure EVERYTHING is on paper. Rules, hours, payment dates, feed times, cleaning times, property bounderies, etc, etc. Protects everyone and covers your butt. This will also raise the level of RESPECT they have for your property and business.
> Just remember, you don't have to be nasty with people to run a business. You just have to be ahead of the problems before they arise...AKA...PAPERWORK!!


EXACTLY. If things are laid out in black and white, a boarder cannot claim to know they weren't supposed to use "so and so's tack"



Miss Katie said:


> mls said:
> 
> 
> > Who said we don't listen? quote]
> ...


----------



## Whipple (Feb 2, 2009)

Please lets drop this. I was just part of an argumentative post, and I know we all agree on the wishes point, so please drop it before it escalates.

What should I include in a contract?


----------



## Miss Katie (Dec 30, 2007)

EVERYTHING.
Opening hours, riding times, arena use, helmets, responsibilities of the owner and responsibilities of the barn owner, be very clear about the tasks that you are willing to do for boarders horses, and what they will still have to be responsible for themselves.
Have written down amounts you are willing to feed and let them know that anything extra will cost extra. 
Have liability waivers for horses, each rider, equipment ect, to make sure if something does happen, you cant be held responsible. 
Have in writing the area's of the property that they are allowed to access, and where they cant. 
Have in place rules regarding behaviour, smoking, drinking, other animals and so on.

Maybe you can find contracts online?? That will give you a good template.


----------



## Miss Katie (Dec 30, 2007)

mls said:


> When did I accuse her of not reading my posts?


My bad. I was thinking of something else. Sorry.


----------



## redneckprincess70 (May 5, 2009)

Just to add to everything Miss Katie already suggested for info in your contracts. Keep records of each activity for each horse. Such as farrier, teeth, wormed and shots. When stalls are cleaned & by whom. When they are fed & by whom. Hopefully this is helpful and will cut down on "drama" about "Your horse made mine sick" or similar accusations between clients and yourself. On the down side, you will spend ALOT of time on all this paperwork and probably kill alot of trees in the process. LOL

Good Luck!!!!


----------



## LoveSpirit (May 22, 2009)

one thing you don't want to do it concentrate on money... When i was growing up we had our own land barn and horses, a lot of freedom and grazing involved. When I got older and bought my own horse again I went for price and ended up at a barn that cut corners to give the boarders better prices. what that ended up meaning was .. (hard to believe but true, stay away from CJ Ranch in Crown Point IN) .. they took the water out of the stall during the day so that stall wouldn't get wet.... they had the stalls mucked once every 5 years and when we did it outselves weekly they locked up the bedding so we had to buy our own.... etc etc.... Just think what you want for your horse and supply that to your boarders. We ended up paying twice that price but now are in a place that cleans weekly (and we clean daily but still, much better) and also feeds well and lets the horses out regularly. Think HORSE not money.


----------



## SqueakersmyRomeo (Jun 1, 2009)

Hm... here are some of the things I like to see in a boarding stable:
1. The horses look healthy and well-fed. This does not mean underweight or overweight! I like to see that the horse is comfortable in its stall, and that it has a constant supply of water handy.
2. I don't like crowded arenas. The more space I have to exercise my horse, the better. When I'm working with my horse - especially on the flat - I don't want him to be distracted by some girl lunging her Thoroughbred ten yards away.
3. Safety first (i.e., fire alarms or extinguishers, if you live in a place that is prone to wildfires). 
4. I like to feel comfortable around the barn manager/owner. I don't want to feel like her client - I want to feel like her friend. We are working as a team, after all, to ensure that my best friend and loving companion has a roof over his head and a warm stall to sleep in.
5. I like places that are up-to-date. If you're interested in a hotwalker and stalls with attached runs, then I say go for it!
6. If I walk into a tack room to find that someone shoved my brand-new English saddle in the corner, with all the spiderwebs and dust, I'm going to be angry. In other words, I like respect of my property 

Good luck!
If you love horses - and it sounds as though you do - then this is the job for you!


----------



## Whipple (Feb 2, 2009)

I plan on having at least two indoor arenas and three outdoor arenas, plus tons of hacking space. Actually the place I am taking lessons at now if a big influence. They manage the space they have very well. I think they started with one old barn, since the barn in front is very old fashioned. They then added on the second. There is tons of room in the paddocks and I think three outdoor arenas, one is set up with jumps. The indoor ones are great too. It's a really big facility, and I don't really want a place that big, but its really homey too. The BO remembered my name after the first time we met! I don't know of many other places, related to horses or not, that that happens.

Anyhow, I found a great photo of tack lockers. Just large enough for one saddle and a grooming caddy, and maybe a few other little things. I would charge a bit extra for this, like $2/month. There would also be tons of space for everyone else, just not a private locker.

LoveSpirit, I am doing this for horses. I love being in that atmosphere. Its my therapy, nothing can calm me down as quickly. Plus I've always wanted to run my own business. So no worries, I'm not gonna to be short changing anyone.


----------



## Walkamile (Dec 29, 2008)

Whipple said:


> I LOVE paperwork. I must be a strange person, but I was writing contracts when I was a child. For such things as sleepovers and birthday parties, so I didn't get in trouble from my dad for doing something. We both knew what was allowed or not. It made things so much clearer.
> Anyhow, I fully intend on rock solid contracts. They keep relationships intact and in good order. Thanks for reminding me!


This made me smile! You must be a very old soul. Enjoyed reading this.


----------



## QtrHorse (Oct 13, 2008)

I would like to offer you some advice. I own my own farm and am the BO/BM. It is a business. It is hard work and you must be adept in all aspects of your operation to earn any amount of money that makes it worth your time and effort. You certainly must love the work to do it.
I much prefer the animals to the people but have established a clientele over the years that I can happily live with. 

Create a professional, thorough, no-nonsense business plan. Better yet, if you don't know how to do it and can afford it have someone help you with it. This will take you a few months to put together. It is really important that unless you have a degree in Business, have a person who does and knows about equine start-up and management review it, discuss it with you and be in a position to ask those difficult questions that have emotionally-driven responses. If you are planning to purchase a place and part of your property will require additional capital investment funds in your mortgage loan for the business end, your bank will likely want to discuss your plan with you. Hire an attorney who is able to do your contracts and represent your best interests with future problems that will arise. Trust me when I say they will. Even though, as you say, you have been writing contracts since you were a child, please don't think you can write them for your business. You will jeopardize your families livelihood. Discuss what insurances you are required to have by law and what additional coverages you need to have so that you, your family, employees, boarders and guests and animals are covered for any situation. Preferably your attorney will have equine industry experience. Shop for insurance. Identify suppliers. You will need to identify your market niche (showing, leisure, western, kids, adults, etc.) and develop a professional marketing plan. Again, if you don't know how to do it, get help. Even if you intend to only take in 2 or 3 boarders to off-set your own costs, you still need to do all the legal and insurance stuff.

You should intern at a boarding facility for a minimum period of 6 months. Not just working, learning the whole business and doing all the jobs. It is **** hard work. You might change your mind, especially if you have young children (I see 2 in your photos). If you don't have a partner/husband/live-in _au pair_ who is free to take over the kids, for hours at a time, at any time of the day or night, consider waiting several years.

There is a really great professional who provides consulting services. His name is Doug Emerson and he has a website at Profitable Horseman - You can learn to make money in the horse business.. 
Check him out. There is great info out there to help you. Source it and take advantage of it and don't jump into something without knowing exactly where you are going with it. Particularily in today's economic situation. Good luck.


----------



## Whipple (Feb 2, 2009)

QtrHorse said:


> Even though, as you say, you have been writing contracts since you were a child, please don't think you can write them for your business. You will jeopardize your families livelihood.


I never said that I was planning on writing contracts without a lawyer. I am a huge fan of being proofed. I was trying to make that point that I have always been this way and I would not overlook contracts.
I plan on taking a equine business management course, among others, before starting. I don't plan on starting this for years, I want my children to be old enough that I can leave them for a bit without worrying about them blowing the house up. I'm planning on roughly 10 years before I own my own place. Until then I would preferably like to work in the industry, in all aspects.

I get lost looking at business plan stuff, so it is guaranteed I will be hiring someone to help me out there. Along with my lawyer and my insurance guy and whoever else I need I'm gonna be doling out a lot in the beginning. I'm up for it.

Thanks for your advice and the link. I appreciate it.


----------



## Whipple (Feb 2, 2009)

Walkamile said:


> This made me smile! You must be a very old soul. Enjoyed reading this.


Haha, thanks.  My dad was in his 50s when I was born, so I was raised a bit differently then many of the other kids my age. But it's worked for me. :wink:


----------

